# Cost of living reality check



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

I am possibly moving to Dubai in March 2010 and the salary I have been offered is AED 20,000 per month with a bonus of a further AED9,000 per month.

Is this a decent enough amount to live on as there are no extra benefits such as housing or car etc on top of the salary.

Also does anyone know or car leasing companies or sites so I can see how much a car would cost me each month as having searche donline I can only seem to find car hire companies such as Alamo or Avis, or is it one and the same in Dubai?


Regards

BP


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Is this a guaranteed bonus? If yes, although that would be rather odd) you will be fine, assuming you are coming alone. This also assumes you will not spend too much on rent.

To hire a _very_ small car would start at around AED 1,500 pm. For a decent 4X4 you are looking closer to AED 4,000. Try the folowing care hire companies for more info, although they all tend to show little useful info on their websites.

Hertz
Fast Rent a Car
Diamond


Please read the sticky thread and buy yourself a copy of Dubai Explorer. Good luck.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Is this a guaranteed bonus? If yes, although that would be rather odd) you will be fine, assuming you are coming alone. This also assumes you will not spend too much on rent.
> 
> To hire a _very_ small car would start at around AED 1,500 pm. For a decent 4X4 you are looking closer to AED 4,000. Try the folowing care hire companies for more info, although they all tend to show little useful info on their websites.
> 
> ...



Thank you. The bonus is dependant on targets but having seen the figures they seem realistic to hit.
I will be on my own, so only have me to fund.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

please check out housing prices before you come. Its very $$$$ and some landlords want rent in one check at the beggining of the lease. some will take 2, 3, or 4 checks. Say you find a 1 bdroom for 60,000aed a year thats 5,000 a month. So that takes your salary allready down to 15,000. Then figure in utilities that might run as high as 3,000 a month on the high scale so now you are down to 12,000. Figure in a descent car 2500 a month so now we are down to 9,500. groceries, gas, going out, other odd ball things so take another 3000 so down to 6,500 . I am sure you will want internet and tv so take away another 500 so now we are at 6000. And there will be other things like cell phone and dr visits ect.. so that 6000 could be even lower. So is that enough money for you to save with? If yes than come one over. If not well stay where you are.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mrbig said:


> please check out housing prices before you come. Its very $$$$ and some landlords want rent in one check at the beggining of the lease. some will take 2, 3, or 4 checks. Say you find a 1 bdroom for 60,000aed a year thats 5,000 a month. So that takes your salary allready down to 15,000. Then figure in utilities that might run as high as 3,000 a month on the high scale so now you are down to 12,000. Figure in a descent car 2500 a month so now we are down to 9,500. groceries, gas, going out, other odd ball things so take another 3000 so down to 6,500 . I am sure you will want internet and tv so take away another 500 so now we are at 6000. And there will be other things like cell phone and dr visits ect.. so that 6000 could be even lower. So is that enough money for you to save with? If yes than come one over. If not well stay where you are.




I can do the arithmetic, it was more of getting advice from you lot living there already on whether, honestly, that is a decent enough salary to be comfortable on. I don't mind spending my basic to live on as I can save the commissions which would give me 90-100KAED a year.
My standard of living is hardly flash, but it does need to be comfortable.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

SBP said:


> I can do the arithmetic, it was more of getting advice from you lot living there already on whether, honestly, that is a decent enough salary to be comfortable on. I don't mind spending my basic to live on as I can save the commissions which would give me 90-100KAED a year.
> My standard of living is hardly flash, but it does need to be comfortable.


ok then arithmetic guru. sorry to have affended your mad skills.
I say stay where you are. Counting on bonuses is a bad thing to do. You will just be another bloke abandoning your debt and leaving your car at the airport. Honestly.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mrbig said:


> ok then arithmetic guru. sorry to have affended your mad skills.
> I say stay where you are. Counting on bonuses is a bad thing to do. You will just be another bloke abandoning your debt and leaving your car at the airport. Honestly.




No offence taken 
Salaries do seem to vary widely on this forum, so clear as mud


----------



## nomad123 (Jan 4, 2010)

I lived in Dubai, it is not a bad place to be, although the money really dried up after the real estate crash, things are only going to get worse there, i would rather look elsewhere..


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats an ok package for a single although as others say don't bank on a bonus here anymore, even if you hit your targets. Huge pressure on private sector here as govt (many contracts here can be sourced back to govt) are not paying bills.

At work hr are still telling candidates for my team that they are eligible for 6mo bonus based on previous years even though we all know bonus next year 1/10th of SFA.

But hey, do your homework and this can be a great place to take a break whilst UK sorts itself out.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Thank you. The bonus is dependant on targets but having seen the figures they seem realistic to hit.
> I will be on my own, so only have me to fund.



If this bonus is not guaranteed, then do not rely on it. Companies here are masters at finding ways of not paying extras and without having worked here surely you cannot know if your targets are actually achievable? 

If you live somewhere cheap (International City, Discovery Gardens, apartment share - max AED 50K ) and don't have to get a loan to pay rent (assuming the banks would give you one) then it is feasible.
-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> If this bonus is not guaranteed, then do not rely on it. Companies here are masters at finding ways of not paying extras and without having worked here surely you cannot know if your targets are actually achievable?
> 
> If you live somewhere cheap (International City, Discovery Gardens, apartment share - max AED 50K ) and don't have to get a loan to pay rent (assuming the banks would give you one) then it is feasible.
> -



Hi,

Thanks for the comments. The job is in media, so hopefully that wouldn't be too affected by the govt financial situation, although the clients may well be I guess.


----------

